
What do you think about this startup? - hvar90
http://www.socialchan.net/
======
krapp
If you're serious about this, I think you're going to need something a bit
more compelling to offer. Another web forum is unfortunately not very
interesting - and I'm saying this as someone who happens to believe the web
needs more general purpose forums to compete against social media. It's like
creating a new email client, it's going to take a lot to even get noticed. If
the point of a startup is competition and disruption, well, you're competing
against all of social media and the "anti social-media" imageboards, and I
don't see where the disruption is.

It's difficult to tell who you're trying to appeal to with this. Your front
page has clip art featuring nothing but upper middle class white socialites,
as if you want to present this as a hip SV style startup, yet you're also
clearly trying to imitate 4chan/8chan in a number of ways (calling yourself
'schan', naming your paranormal board /x, etc) suggesting an appeal to the
lowest common (and not necessarily worksafe) denominator. Who is this site
_for_ anyway?

You have some badly scaled artwork, and none of the links in the footer appear
to work because of multiple js errors. All of this suggests that you posted
this site before it could even be considered finished. When I try to delete an
arbitrary post I get a JSON parse error, which suggests to me you might have
an unhandled exception being echoed somewhere.

I'm not saying it's a bad idea, but I think perhaps you should perhaps come
back with something a bit more focused and complete if you're going to call it
a startup. Or just open source the code and let people play with it. Or don't
call it a startup.

~~~
hvar90
hi, thank you for your opinion, when you say ' I try to delete an arbitrary
post I get a JSON parse error'

is not a parse error, is a error because you are not owner of that post, i
handled that error. the message for that error is "Only the owner of the group
or of the post can delete post" so i do not undestand whay you say is
unhandled exception.

this is no imitation 4chan/8chan this website use the concept of the chan
forums but is not a copy of them, i reinvented a old idea and improve it, like
facebook reinvented myspace or like google reinvented the internet search
engines.

when you say 'none of the links in the footer appear to work because of
multiple js errors' is 'not multiple js errors' that is a lie, is because i
have this "<a href="#">name_link</a>" at href i have # is for that not work
yet

always when a startup start begins is no necessary to have all complete, have
you ever read some essay of paul graham?? i invite you to read it

that is all, thank you

~~~
krapp
>that is a lie

It's not a lie, because I clicked on the links and nothing happened. You're
being far too defensive.

~~~
hvar90
yes, nothing happended because i have this "<a href="#">name_link</a>" at href
i have # is for that not work yet

do you understand me??? i am not being far too defensive, just you are
exaggerating about mistakes on my website.

------
alexwestin
Try to do something unique next time.

~~~
hvar90
what? this idea is original, i did not copy other idea

